# How does one message each other?



## Texas Ted (Oct 18, 2010)

I have received an email and for the life of me I cannot figure out how to reply!!! 
would love the assistance
Teddy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Texas Ted said:


> I have received an email and for the life of me I cannot figure out how to reply!!!
> would love the assistance
> Teddy




I am sorry but you couldn't have received an email as you haven't posted enough

Maiden


----------



## Texas Ted (Oct 18, 2010)

i figured it out, thanks


----------

